# Slight limp right front leg



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

Argo has a slight limp (sometimes) on right front leg. Touched foot, leg, shoulder, back and neck. Took him to vet and they couldn’t find anything wrong. He runs and plays fine but in the house he will sometime raise his leg and it seems like he walks on his tiptoes on that one leg. He can jump, run and play just fine. He’s very active and otherwise very healthy. He holds his head up and he’s very coordinated catching balls or frisbees. Anyone have experience with something like this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Look for a good chiropractor. Sometimes they just have something out of alignment.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

As TR says, see a chiropractor but even better see if there is a sports medicine or orthopaedic vet near you.

This sounds like a soft tissue issue and general vets generally aren't the best at diagnosing and treating such injuries.

Look into bicep tendon issues, or shoulder supraspinatus


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

organicthoughts said:


> As TR says, see a chiropractor but even better see if there is a sports medicine or orthopaedic vet near you.
> 
> This sounds like a soft tissue issue and general vets generally aren't the best at diagnosing and treating such injuries.
> 
> Look into bicep tendon issues, or shoulder supraspinatus


I’m sure it’s different in different areas, and with different vets
I found a great chiropractor, that does a better job on alignments, than any orthopedic vet that I have went too. But I think Doc JACKIE is special. Everyone that competes at a higher level with their dogs in Texas, knows her. Even when Shine went to a sports medicine and rehabilitation center, she still saw the chiropractor too.

I should have mentioned too.
If there’s a chance your dog has been around ticks, or you have found a tick on them.
Have your vet do a test for tickborne disease.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

texasred said:


> I’m sure it’s different in different areas, and with different vets
> I found a great chiropractor, that does a better job on alignments, than any orthopedic vet that I have went too. But I think Doc JACKIE is special. Everyone that competes at a higher level with their dogs in Texas, knows her. Even when Shine went to a sports medicine and rehabilitation center, she still saw the chiropractor too.
> 
> I should have mentioned too.
> ...


Similar in our area.


----------

